# SSHD - 2FA w/OPIE or other



## Captubu (Jan 24, 2021)

Title says it all. Looking to use 2FA on a server. Hoping to get one-time passwords generated on something like FreeOTP+ (or other), and use them along with private key auth. Wondering if something like OPIE/opiepasswd could be used to accomplish this task.


----------

